# FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE & FreeBSD-STABLE



## Flogo (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to ask a question and know your point of view before migrate my third software.

I've just installed FreeBSD-9 (last version downloaded on the web site) and installed software using pkg_add(1) (Yes I know ... I didn't used the ports).

But when I installed firefox, I installed the 9.0.1 version not the firefox-16.0.2,1 as it's said here: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=firefox

So my question are:

Is it because package are still using firefox-9 and not yet firefox-16 (and I realy should use ports) ?
Is it because I've installed it from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest/

If the answer is (2), I've tried to put this in my root .cshrc:
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/
But a pkg_add(1) complains about old libraries installed on my system.

In this case should I run this command to update to the stable branch :

```
# pkgdb -F
# portupgrade -af -P
```

Many thanks for your answers !

Cheers !
Flogo


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

Flogo said:
			
		

> Is it because I've installed it from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest/


Yes.



> If the answer is (2), I've tried to put this in my root .cshrc:
> setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/
> But a pkg_add(1) complains about old libraries installed on my system.


Post the exact error please.



> In this case should I run this command to update to the stable branch :
> 
> ```
> # pkgdb -F
> ...


_Always_ read /usr/ports/UPDATING before doing that.


----------



## Flogo (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi SirDice.

Thanks for taking time !

Here is what I did, let me see if I'm wrong:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD KPrime 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# cat ~/.cshrc
[...]
setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]
[...]
```


```
# pkg_add -r firefox
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/firefox.tbz[/url]... Done.
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/perl-5.14.2_2.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: package 'perl-5.14.2_2' conflicts with perl-5.12.4_3
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'perl-5.14.2_2' failed!
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/pkgconf-0.8.9.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: package 'pkgconf-0.8.9' conflicts with pkg-config-0.25_1
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'pkgconf-0.8.9' failed!
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package pkgconf-0.8.9 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8' failed!
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/alsa-lib-1.0.26.tbz[/url]... Done.
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/alsa-plugins-1.0.26.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package pkgconf-0.8.9 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'alsa-plugins-1.0.26' failed!
```

Of course, I tried to "use *pkg_delete* first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation" but it was a long and hard work to do it package per package and leave my system with "unsynchronized" libraries.




> Always read /usr/ports/UPDATING before doing that.


OK, I will do  !

Thanks again.

Flogo


----------



## Flogo (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all !

I've so decided to update my system using this command:
`# portupgrade -af -P`

It took me more than a day (> 10h) and I don't know if the command succeeded because when I came back after the night my X Server was broken (displays was blinking).
But after a reboot it seems that I have an up-to-date system with Firefox-16, emacs-24,  ... ! 

I will put this thread as resolved but I just wish to know why a fresh installation of FreeBSD-9 comes with the RELEASE branch of packages and not the stable one ?

Thanks !

Flogo


----------



## fonz (Nov 20, 2012)

Flogo said:
			
		

> I just wish to know why a fresh installation of FreeBSD-9 comes with the RELEASE branch of packages and not the stable one ?


Short answer: synchronisation.

Longer answer: the base system and the 3rd-party applications (ports) need to be in sync with each other. Packages are basically just snapshots of the ports taken at the time of a release (and with certain configuration options you may or may not want to override in a build from ports, but that's another point). Hence, assuming that by "fresh installation" you mean a -RELEASE installation, installing a package means installing a port as it was at the time of the release. Since a release, both the base system and the ports may have moved on.

Hope this helps,

Fonz

Edit: P.S. With only 4 posts you are not yet able to mark your thread as solved but you can ask a moderator to do that for you. It's part of their job.


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2012)

This is something I wish was changed or at least made more clear on installation. The packages included on the installation disks are only a last ditch option if you don't have other means to install ports/packages, avoid them like a plague.


----------



## fonz (Nov 21, 2012)

For what it's worth, the last time I installed packages from an installation disc was in the 4.X era... The people who build packages to go with a release are doing the best they can but really nothing beats building from ports. It's the FreeBSD way I suppose.

Fonz


----------



## Flogo (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your answer, it helps me a lot.



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> Hence, assuming that by "fresh installation" you mean a -RELEASE installation


Humm... May be I missed something but in my mind I would like to install the last stable branch of FreeBSD 9. As on the FTP there is only iso with the keyword "RELEASE", I understood that RELEASE as the same meaning that "stable" but it's just frozen to a Kernel build, packages builds, ...



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> The packages included on the installation disks are only a last ditch option if you don't have other means to install ports/packages, avoid them like a plague.


I installed package from the internet, so I understand, even if it's not installed from the disk, FreeBSD will automatically install the packages as it was during the release (so the same packages I could found on an installation disk).

So if I want to install FreeBSD on a new computer with the last version of 3rd-party applications (without upgrading as I did), I've to:
Step-1. Install with the minimal option
Step-2. Build from ports -or- change the PACKAGESITE environment variable before perform any pkg_* command

Am I right ? (or need I to read again the documentation?)

Thanks,
Flogo


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, do a minimal installation without ports or packages and then change the PACKAGESITE variable to for example:


```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```

Replace i386 with amd64 if your system is using the AMD64 version of FreeBSD.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html


----------



## formateur_fou (Nov 21, 2012)

Flogo said:
			
		

> Step-2. Build from ports -or- change the PACKAGESITE environment variable before perform any pkg_* commandFlogo


I personally use  packages after changing the PACKAGESITE variable. You can still do this by reinstalling all you packages. The procedure at the end of the portmaster(8) man page explains how to do this easily.


----------



## Flogo (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for you answers ! 

Next one, I will install packages with an updated value of PACKAGESITE. 



			
				formateur_fou said:
			
		

> I personally use  packages after changing the PACKAGESITE variable. You can still do this by reinstalling all you packages. The procedure at the end of the portmaster(8) man page explains how to do this easily.


Yes, it's what I did (but I chosen portupgrade(1)) : 
`# portupgrade -af -P`

Now I've an up-to-date system.

Thanks again, 
Flogo


----------

